# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Μετάλλαξη σε carduelis carduelis balcanica ,μέσω  carduelis carduelis major ;

## Τόλης

Έστω θελουμε να φτασουμε σε μπαλκανικα παστελ.Έτσι οπως ξεκινησε ο Κωστας εχουμε:

1ος χρονος
Παστελ μέιτζορ αρσενικο x Αρχεγονο θηλυκο μπαλκανικα
Παιρνουμε Αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις παστελ, θηλυκα παστελ με αιμα απο μπαλκανικα 50%

2ος χρονος
Αρχεγονο αρσενικο μπαλκανικα x Θηλυκο παστέλ ημιαιμο
Παιρνουμε Αρχεγονα αρσενικα φορεις παστελ, θηλυκα αρχεγονα με αιμα απο μπαλκανικα 75%

3ος χρονος
Αρχεγονο αρσεν. φορεας παστελ x Θηλυκο αρχεγονο
Αρσενικα  αρχεγονα πιθανοι φορεις παστελ(δεν ξερουμε ποια αν δεν δοκιμασουμε),  θηλυκα αρχεγονα και παστελ με αιμα μπαλκανικα 87,5%

4ος χρονος
Αρσενικο αρχέγονο x Θηλυκο παστελ 
Αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις παστελ, θηλυκα αρχεγονα με 93,75%

5ος χρονος
Αρσενικο αρχεγονο φορεας παστελ, θηλυκο αρχεγονο
Αρσενικα αρχεγονα πιθανοι φορεις παστελ, θηλυκα αρχεγονα και παστελ με 96,87%..

Φυσικα  σε ολα τα παραπανω δεν εβαλα και τους φορεις που παιρνεις τον πρωτο  χρονο και εννοειται θα τους προχωρησεις με θηλυκα μπαλκανικα.Σιγουρα  χρειαζεται τυχη για να παρεις π.χ. απο τους φορεις θηλυκα μεταλλαγμενα  για να προχωρησεις τον επομενο χρονο.Αν ξεκινησουμε με 2-3 ζευγαρια οι  πιθανοτητες να φτασουμε στα επιθυμητα αποτελεσματα ειναι  περισσοτερες,αλλα και με 1 να ξεκινησεις γινεται μονο που θα ειναι πιο  χρονοβορο εκτος κι αν εισαι πολυ τυχερος.Δεν χρειαζεται να αναμειξεις  στο ενδιαμεσο καποιο μειτζορ γιατι χαλας το τι εχεις κανει μεχρι εκεινο  το σημειο.Αυτο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να ζευγαρωσουμε σιγουρο  φορεα με θηλυκο μεταλλαγμενο καπου στο ενδιαμεσο του εγχειρηματος για να  παρουμε περισσοτερα μικρα μεταλλαγμενα και να συνεχισουμε,το οποιο θα  μας καθυστερησει ομως ενα χρονο.
Καλη δυναμη Κωστα να συνεχισεις με υπομονη και καθε αρχη και δυσκολη που λενε που εσυ την εκανες!

----------


## stefos

Με το θέμα της αιμομιξίας τι γίνεται? ?
Υπάρχει πρόβλημα? ?
Αρχικα τουλάχιστον , εννοώ στις πρώτες προσπάθειες 
Από ότι κατάλαβα στην πορεία χρησιμοποιούμε balcanica χωρίς συγγένεια πράγμα που βολευει. Σωστα???
Πάντως σαν συλλογισμός καλώς ακούγεται και θέλει πολυυυυυ υπομονή.

----------


## Τόλης

Θεμα αιμομιξιας δεν υπαρχει Στεφανε,γιατι καθε χρονο ζευγαρωνεις φορεα της μεταλλαξης ή μεταλλαγμενο που προερχεται απο το αρχικο ζευγαρι με αρχεγονο αρσενικο ή θηλυκο μπαλκανικα.Ετσι χρονο με το χρονο μικραινει το μεγεθος και παιρνουν ολο και περισσοτερο τα χαρακτηριστικα της μπαλκανικα.Αιμομιξια θα χρειαστει σε περιπτωση που ξεκινησεις την ολη διεργασια μονο με ενα ζευγαρι κι εφοσον στο ενδιαμεσο αποφασισεις να συνεχισεις με περισσοτερα μεταλλαγμενα πουλια απο το να βασιζεσαι σε μονο αυτα που εχεις απο το προηγουμενο ετος.Για παραδειγμα τα μικρα αρσενικα του 2ου χρονου(φορεις της μεταλλαξης) μπορουμε να τα ζευγαρωσουμε με τη μητερα τους η οποια ειναι μεταλλαγμενη και προεκυψε απο το ζευγαρωμα του 1ου ετους.Τωρα αν απο αυτο το ζευγαρωμα βγει καποιο φιλασθενικο πουλι ειναι θεμα γονιδιων.Παντως για ζευγαρωμα μεταξυ αδερφων εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι πολυ επικινδυνο παρα το παραπανω.

----------


## kostaskirki

Καπως ετσι τα εχω στο μυαλο μου Τολη με μικρες διαφορες πανω κατω! 
Αν ολα πανε καλα κατι θα καταφερουμε με τον stam64  και τον bullseye!
Θα δειξει η πορεια! Υπομονη και τυχη!

Στεφανε δεν χρειαζεται καπου αιμομιξια! Αυτη μονο αν θελεις να γλυτωσεις λιγο χρονο π.χ να βαλεις πατερα με κορη για να παρεις κατευθειαν και αρσενικα και θηλυκα μεταλλαγμενα! Διαφορετικα οπου balcanica σε αυτα που εγραψε ο Τολης βαζεις διαφορετικα πουλια με αλλα αιματα!

----------


## kostaskirki

Γραφαμε μαζι Τολη! Με καλυψες απολυτα!

----------


## Τόλης

Α δηλαδη ειναι κι αλλοι στο κολπο δεν εισαι μονος σου!Καλη επιτυχια και στους τρεις σας λοιπον!

----------


## Kostas Angelo

Και άν κάποιος ξεκινήσει με αρσενικό μπαλκάνικα x θυληκο Major μετάλλαξη ? μπορεί να συνεχίσει ή θα βγούνε όλα τα μικρά αρχέγονα?

----------


## Τόλης

> Και άν κάποιος ξεκινήσει με αρσενικό μπαλκάνικα x θυληκο Major μετάλλαξη ? μπορεί να συνεχίσει ή θα βγούνε όλα τα μικρά αρχέγονα?


Στην περιπτωση αυτη Κωστα,ξεκινας απο το 2ο χρονο του ποστ 1185 και συνεχιζεις.Δηλαδη θα παρεις αρσενικα αρχεγονα φορεις της μεταλλαξης και θηλυκα αρχεγονα.

----------


## kostaskirki

> Α δηλαδη ειναι κι αλλοι στο κολπο δεν εισαι μονος σου!Καλη επιτυχια και στους τρεις σας λοιπον!


Χιωτης και μονος του δεν παει!! Χα χα χα χα 
Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!

----------


## tasos-mo

Παιδια επειδη ειχα ασχοληθει παλιοτερα με κατι αντιστοιχο..ευχομαι να γινει οπως τα λετε.. 
αλλα οταν βλεπω αυτα τα ποσοστα  50% 75% κτλ δεν μου πολυ αρεσουν.. ειδικα εδω που εχουμε και διαφορετικο υποειδος ακομα χειροτερα..
γιατι εμενα μου ετυχε να παρω δυο τετραδες θηλυκων και δυστυχως ειχα μονο ενα ζευγαρι.. οποτε κλαφτα χαραλαμπε... 
οσο για την αιμομιξια αρκετες φορες ειναι απαραιτητη και συμφωνω οταν ειναι μεταξυ παιδιων και γονιων δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αν ειναι για μια φορα... αδερφια ποτε(αν και καποιοι το κανουν)
Καλα αποτελεσματα...

----------


## Τόλης

Καλα εσυ Τασο εισαι η εξαιρεση του κανονα!Απο 8 πουλια και τα 8 θηλυκα ειναι εξαιρετικα σπανιο.Γι αυτο κιολας καλο θα ειναι να ξεκιναμε με περισσοτερα ζευγαρια.Λογικα θα εβαλες αρσενικο αρχεγονο με θηλυκια μεταλλαγμενη ετσι;
Αλλα δεν καταλαβα γιατι δεν σου αρεσουν τα ποσοστα;Γενετικα τα πουλια θα εχουν αυτα τα ποσοστα αιματος απο μπαλκανικα,δεν ειναι πιθανοτητες να βγουν μεταλλαγμενα αν αυτο καταλαβες..

*Αν γινεται να μεταφερθει το θεμα ως ξεχωριστο καπου θα ηταν καλυτερα για να μην ζαλιζουμε και τους μη ενδιαφερομενους,αλλα κι επειδη ειναι ασχετο με το θεμα.

----------


## tasos-mo

εξαιρεση που επιβαιβεωνει τον κανονα...χαχαχα τα τραβαω κατι τετοια..
μαλλον  δεν σου εδωσα να καταλαβεις... αν τα θηλυκα που θα παρεις..  ειναι στο  50% των μειτζορ ολα;;;... τοτε τι κανεις;;; γιαυτο διευκρινησα οτι εγω  ειχα ενα ζευγαρι... δεν ξερω ποσα εχουν τα παιδια,γιαυτο επιφυλασσομαι..

----------


## Τόλης

> εξαιρεση που επιβαιβεωνει τον κανονα...χαχαχα τα τραβαω κατι τετοια..


Χαχαχα φανταζομαι την ανυπομονησια που θα ειχες και μετα θα σου ερχοταν να τα αμολησεις ολα!

Θα ειναι σιγουρα στο 50% μέιτζορ και 50% μπαλκανικα τον πρωτο χρονο οπως και να 'χει..Μετα οσο τα ζευγαρωνεις με μπαλκανικα σε βαθος χρονων,χανονται τα χαρακτηριστικα των μέιτζορ και υπερισχυει το αιμα των μπαλκανικα.

----------


## Τόλης

> αν τα θηλυκα που θα παρεις..  ειναι στο  50% των μειτζορ ολα;;;... τοτε τι κανεις;;;


Τωρα καταλαβα τι εννοεις μαλλον!Και να μοιασουν περισσοτερο στα μέιτζορ τον πρωτο χρονο(γιατι 100% μέιτζορ δεν γινεται να βγουν) δεν τρεχει κατι,γιατι στα επομενα ετη σιγα σιγα θα χαθουν αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα.

----------


## tasos-mo

ναι για φαινοτυπο μιλαω... θεωρητικα θα ειναι ο γονοτυπος 50-50... αλλα το θεμα ειναι τι υπερτερει;; δεν το εχω ψαξει για αυτη την περιπτωση.. και εγω εικασιες κανω..

----------


## kostas karderines

Τολη εχεις δει ποτε απογόνους απο μπαλκανικα με μειτζορ να εχουν μετα απο καποια χρονια το μέγεθος της μπαλκανικα?
Ρωτάω γιατί εγώ όσες φορές είδα τέτοιους απόγονους ήταν κάτι ενδιάμεσο! Θα με ενδιέφερε αυτό εάν το ξέρεις γιατι από μεταλλάξεις δεν σκαμπαζω!και με οσους το εχω κουβεντιασει αυτο μου λενε.
Να φανταστείς ότι τα δικά μου πουλιά είναι γύρω στους 12 πόντους,πολύ μικρά!Για καρδερίνες μιλάμε.....μην παρεξηγηθούμε! :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## Τόλης

Οχι Κωστα δεν εχω δει μπαλκανικα που να προερχεται απο μέιτζορ μετα απο αρκετες γενιες.Ο,τι εγραψα ειναι θεωρια και μονο,αλλα φανταζομαι κι εσυ αυτα που ειδες δεν θα ηταν και 5ης-6ης γενιας για να βγαλουμε ακριβη συμπερασματα ετσι δεν ειναι;Για μεγεθος πουλιου,μασκας κ.τ.λ. δεν ξερω πως θα ειναι οι απογονοι μετα το ζευγαρωμα αλλα γονιδια θα εχουν και απο τους 2.Με το περασμα των χρονων η λογικη λεει οτι θα εχουμε πουλια πιο κοντα στα μπαλκανικα εμφανισιακα και σιγουρα αιματα αυτων,η γενετικη ομως τι λεει;Το αν θα παραμεινουν ογκωδη τα πουλια οσες γενιες κι αν περασουν μενει να το δουμε στην πραξη απο τα παιδια κι οποιον αλλο το προσπαθησε σε βαθος χρονου.

----------


## kostas karderines

Ναι τολη αυτά που είδα δεν ήταν πολλές γενιές γι αυτό ρωτησα μήπως είχες δει! επειδή το έχω κουβεντασει και με τον Κώστα θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να το συνεχίσουν τα παιδιά και τα επόμενα χρόνια για να δούμε τι γίνεται!
Πάντως το τελευταίο πουλάκι που έβαλε από τέτοια διασταύρωση είναι σπέσιαλ! και στην τελική τα παιδιά κανουν κάτι που τους αρέσει και αυτό έχει σημασία!εγώ πάντως τους στηρίζω με χίλια!

----------


## Τόλης

Εννοειται τους στηριζουμε ολοι κι αν καποια στιγμη εχω καποια στοιχεια ή φωτο που θα βοηθησουν θα τα αναρτησω εδω!
Αστα ομως εσυ αυτα προς το παρον και κοιτα να μας παρουσιασεις καμια λευκη με μαυρα ματια!Τοσα χρονια ακουω αλλα δεν εχω δει ακομα..

----------


## kostas karderines

Για να δούμε τολη αλλα δεν είναι και τόσο εύκολο!το παλευω αρκετα χρονια φιλε αλλα....έφτασα κάποιες στιγμές αρκετά κοντά αλλα ειχα και άτυχιες,θα δουμε!
Αυτό εδώ ας πούμε είναι του 2009 !το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο ηταν λευκο,τα πόδια του φιλε και το ράμφος μου ειχαν κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση γιατί  ήταν σχεδον διαφανα!αλλα το εχασα στην πτεροροια! δυστυχώς τότε πέρα από το να σπάω την ασπιρίνη και να του βάζω στο νερό δεν ήξερα από φάρμακα!

----------


## Τόλης

Κρίμα και παλι κριμα,με πονεσε η καρδια μου τωρα.Ειναι αυτες οι στιγμες που νιωθεις οτι κατι σημαντικο εκανες και δεν προλαβαινεις να το χαρεις.Αλλα ειπαμε ο επιμενων νικα και κατι καλο θα βγει καποια στιγμη!
Η εμπειρια σου τι λεει,οτι καλυτερα αποτελεσματα παιρνεις αν ζευγαρωσεις π.χ. γραβατες μεταξυ τους,γραβατα με πιο παρδαλη,παρδαλη με παρδαλη;Ή είναι θεμα τυχης κι ακομα προσπαθεις να βγαλεις ακρη;

----------


## kostas karderines

Ξέρεις τι κατάλαβα στην πορεια παρολο που με στεναχωρεί ,ότι δεν μπορούμε να κρατάμε όλα τα πουλιά που βγαζουμε στην ζωη!εξάλλου και στην Φύση γινεται αυτο!
Όσον αφορά τώρα τις γραβάτες είναι λίγο μπερδεμένα!το πιο ωραίο πουλί το εχω βγάλει με αρσενικό λευκολαιμο και θυλικο αρχέγονο και μετά από ζευγαρι γραβατες πατέρα κόρη που εκτός οτι είχε τεράστια γραβάτα ήταν και κερασατη ,ολόκληρο στεφάνι !!!τα  ίδια πουλια πάνω κάτω βγήκαν από ζευγαρι γραβατες η γραβάτα με παρδαλό ασ πουμε!Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μενα το μεγεθος τις γραβατας εαν έχει κάποια μπαλώματα άσπρα τα λευκά νύχια....!γραβάτα με γραβάτα έχει μεγάλη διαφορά ώς προς το τι απογόνους θα βγαλουν!υπαρχουν γραβατες που δεν δινουν απολυτως τιποτα!αυτά εν ολίγοις!σίγουρα πάντως είναι και θέμα τύχης!Όπως εχω παρατηρήσει που δεν ξερω εαν ειναι τυχαιο η ειναι πιο δυνατο το σπερμα αλλα στην πρωτη γεννα βγαζω συνήθως τα πιο λευκα πουλια!
Ψάχνομαι πάντως ακομα....!με τα συγκεκριμένα πουλια το ωραίο είναι ότι δεν ξέρεις κάθε χρόνο τι θα βγαλεις!Κάθε γέννα διαφέρει. ..

----------


## kostaskirki

Aυτο που λες Κωστα νομιζω και εγω! Η μαγεια στις γραβατες σου ειναι οτι καθε χρονο δεν ξερεις τι πουλια θα παρεις! Και φυσικα η λαχταρα για το τι θα βγει! 
Οσο για το μεγεθος ...και αυτο υποκειμενικο ειναι! Εχει καθαρες balcanica και 12 και 13 και 14 ποντους! Οπως και καθαρες major και 14 και 15 και 17 ποντους! Για αυτο με υγεια τυχη και υπομονη θα δουμε τα αποτελεσματα που θα παρουμε!

----------


## Τόλης

Ευχαριστω Κωστα για τις παρατηρησεις σου!Συμφωνω κι εγω ως προς το απροσμενο οτι κρυβεται ολη η μαγεια!Οποτε παραμενει μυθος οτι γραβατα με γραβατα δινουν και λευκες με μαυρα ματια μεχρι να το δουμε εμπρακτα.Μπορει καποιος καπου να εβγαλε αλλα να το κραταει κρυφο ή εστω εγω να μην εχω δει.Οχι πιασμενο ομως,αλλα απο ζευγαρωμα γραβατων!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Οποτε παραμενει μυθος οτι γραβατα με γραβατα δινουν και λευκες με μαυρα ματια


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι βγαίνουν αλλα εμένα δεν μου έχει κάτσει ακόμα,σως στο μέλλον!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Aυτο που λες Κωστα νομιζω και εγω! Η μαγεια στις γραβατες σου ειναι οτι καθε χρονο δεν ξερεις τι πουλια θα παρεις! Και φυσικα η λαχταρα για το τι θα βγει! 
> Οσο για το μεγεθος ...και αυτο υποκειμενικο ειναι! Εχει καθαρες balcanica και 12 και 13 και 14 ποντους! Οπως και καθαρες major και 14 και 15 και 17 ποντους! Για αυτο με υγεια τυχη και υπομονη θα δουμε τα αποτελεσματα που θα παρουμε!


Εμένα φιλέ Κώστα δεν με χάλασε καθόλου και αυτό που εβγαλες,αντιθετως μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ!!!!θα ήθελα πολύ να το δω ντυμένο! εύχομαι σε σένα και τον Σταμάτη το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα!

----------


## kostaskirki

Eμενα να δεις ποσο μ'αρεσει!! Χα χα χα χα!! 
Απλα κανουμε το πειραμα μας και βλεπουμε! Η ευκολη λυση ηταν να αγοραζαμε μεταλλαγμενο balcanica που οπως εχω πει θα ηταν βγαλμενο με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο! Σε ευχαριστουμε απο καρδιας φιλε! 
Συνεχιζουμε και βλεπουμε!!

----------


## kostas karderines

> Η ευκολη λυση ηταν να αγοραζαμε μεταλλαγμενο balcanica που οπως εχω πει θα ηταν βγαλμενο με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο


Άλλη ευχαρίστηση να το βγάζεις εσύ ο ίδιος!Είναι και ένας λόγος που συνεχίζουμε!

----------

